# upgrading 24v kids jeep



## kakawak (Apr 27, 2014)

hi guys,

first of all hello to everyone and for those who help with the upkeep of forums in general 

this is my first post and no doubt this might have been covered numerous times but can someone point me in the right direction of upgrading a kids 24v jeep.

i purchased a 2nd hand 24v jeep exactly like this...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Land-Rove...or_Toys_Bikes_Ride_Ons_LE&hash=item4ad4365410

i would appreciate it if someone can advise and tell me what to buy in order to upgrade from 24v to 36v. the reason being is that this jeep has no power even to manage up a slight gradient.

can you tell me which wires and connectors along with proper batteries to buy.

thanks for your time

cammy


----------



## kakawak (Apr 27, 2014)

i guess i was expecting some sort of reply for something that might be simplistic to other members who have alot of experience with upgrades....

does anyone know how to go about this?

cheers


----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

If you think the motor can handle more power,..you can replace the controller with one of these: http://electricscooterparts.com/speedcontrollers36volt.html


----------



## tchapin (Feb 2, 2011)

check out this link for power wheels (start out at 12v) mods. this guy might have some ideas.
http://perfauto.tripod.com/powerwheels.html

this forum i'm sure could help you out.
http://forum.modifiedpowerwheels.com/

I had a lot of fun messing with power wheels jeeps. I had one that would go close to 15mph and power slide like mad on those big old plastic tires. My kids had a ball on them till they got to big to fit in them.


----------



## kakawak (Apr 27, 2014)

thank you for the link suggested. i will try and get some more info on this subject.

cheers

cammy


----------



## kakawak (Apr 27, 2014)

hi guys,

im having problems with upgrading 24v to 36v. if 36v fails i would like 24v with the series setup so i can make the jeep go faster.

i think it might be the wiring thats causing the main problem. now having seen videos on youtube where people upgrade from 12v to 24v it seems alot faster than my current untouched 24v jeep.

when i tried to copy this setup on youtube using a series connection it didnt work! im obviously doing something wrong :/
the initial setup (i think) is parallel but when i tried series it doesnt work!

http://s388.photobucket.com/user/kakawak/slideshow/photo


please scroll through photos 

cheers

cameron


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

First thing you need more amps than the current batteries will provide. I doubt if you are getting more than 20 volts under load. So bigger batteries or different chemistry. 20 years ago I installed a group 24 car battery in my kids barbie jeep and his would smoke the neighbors stock jeep for 8 full hours while they had to recharge a couple of times. You should be able to do 36 volts if there are no electronic modules on the throttle pedals. In the olden days throttle was a 2 position switch with a big series resistor. A hobby shop big BRUSHED motor controller and a servo tester could allow you to run up to 48 volts with full motor control but it will need a heat sink


----------



## Imran520 (Mar 21, 2017)

looking good but what is the price of this jeep now? I want to buy.


----------

